# Abenteuer Leben auf Kabel 1



## KingLui (3. Juli 2010)

Hi 

habs gerade in der Vorschau gesehen morgen Abend auf 
Kabel 1 wird gezeigt wie man einen Schwimmteich baut!!!

Ist vieleicht für einige User hier interesant 

Also Sonntag 3.07.10
Kabel 1 Abenteuer Leben 
22.00 Uhr


----------



## scholzi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Abenteuer Leben auf Kabel 1*

Hi Chris....
Danke für den Tip..
 morgen ist der 4.07. ....


----------

